# Dairy free/gluten free diet hasn't helped?



## sipuli (May 2, 2016)

Hi! I'm kinda of lost with my stomach problems and decided to ask help here. I'm 21 years old woman and I have had IBS for 4 years now.

This last winter I have tried a lot of different things but nothing seems to help. I have been on a dairy free and gluten free diet on these past almost 5 months. One test showed that I have sensitivity to milk, wheat, yeast and some other things. But it hasn't helped that I have eliminated them! My symptoms are actually gotten worse than before. I go to the toilet maybe 3-5 times in the morning and often few times in the afternoon and have loose stools/diarrhea almost everytime. I'm often nauseous, bloated, have pain and gas. Also mucus and floating stools sometimes. And anxiety makes everything worse.. ( I have anxiety disorder and I'm stressed very often.)

My symptoms weren't this bad before and it started to get worse right after I started the dairy free diet. Why? I thought it would help because everyone I know have said that it made a big difference when they cut out dairy. One thing that these diets might have helped are my migraines, I don't get them that often anymore.

I have been thinking that maybe I should start eating dairy/wheat products again and see what happens? Also could that be that I don't get enough some nutrients because I don't eat dairy anymore? Or could the sensitivity test show wrong result? What should I try to do?

I have been tested a few times and my blood test results are great and I don't have celiac dicease, IBD or anything more serious. Nothing just seems to help and I'm so tired of this. Also I have recently tried acupuncture and it has helped a lot with my mood and depression, but nothing else. I try to control my anxiety with meditation and going for walks and doing art, sometimes they help and sometimes don't. Any tips would be great what I should try to do next or if somebody has had similar experiences that diets have made you feel worse!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe the yogurt was helping you.

I recently read a book called Nourishing Traditions.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi sipuli,

Sensitivity tests aren't great for one thing.

Have you looked at the fodmap diet? There could be foods there that you have problems with. What are you like with sugars/fructose? If they are an issue than ask your dr to test for fructose malabsorption.

Monash university have a fodmap app that you can download and it helps you figure out which foods have which types of things (eg lactose, frustose, etc) that your body doesn't like.

Keep a food and symptom diary...that is really the main way to figure out what you can and cannot eat.

Also anxiety can be caused by the wrong foods and the wrong gut bacteria so take a good probiotic daily such as Udos Super 8.

Good luck. Let us know if these above helps or makes a difference...I am sure it will


----------



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree totally with Shaylu. Since I have keep a food and symptom diary things have dramatically gotten better. I also started probiotics and B-12 (I also have GAD). I like the FODMAP diet in general though you do have to make a few minor adjustments if you also have GERD.


----------

